# Vintage bicycle show & swap meet saturday july 2, tuckerton,nj



## sm2501 (Jun 30, 2011)

VINTAGE BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP MEET SATURDAY JULY 2, TUCKERTON,NJ

Sell or show your vintage bicycles and bring any unwanted used bike gear to sell.
No registration fee-
Set up 8-9 AM Show 9-3

Plenty of room to display bicycles but please bring your own table for small stuff
GPS/GOOGLE 161 E. Main Street Tuckerton, NJ 08087
This event is totally outdoors/rain cancels

_*I was emailed this message and was asked to post. I do not have any other information about it other than what you see.*_


----------

